# Riv-nut tool stage one



## malmac (Mar 22, 2018)

While it is quite inexpensive to purchase a riv-nut installation tool - but what fun would that be?

So today I started on making my own. The main thing I like about it is that I have one - just used scraps laying around - so no additional costs.

Also pleased with the 20mm x 1mm pitch I have used to give me better mechanical advantage when installing the steel riv-nuts.

Really just the adapters for the various thread sizes and the nozzles to suit.

Mal


----------



## Z2V (Mar 23, 2018)

Malmac
While I already have three or four rivnut tools I really like your idea. I’d like to make one of my own if you don’t mind. It looks like it makes it easier to hold the nut insert straight and true while setting it.


----------



## Cooter Brown (Mar 23, 2018)

You are making this way more difficult than it need to be. I install riv nuts with a piece of flat bar with a hole in it, a screw with a few nuts on it, and an electric impact gun. This is how they did it at roush industries when I was working there


----------



## magicniner (Mar 23, 2018)

I use the "Special Tool" for Nutserts described in Vauxhall's Bodywork Technical Manuals, a length of flat bar, lightly roughened on one side with an angle grinder, a length of threaded rod, greased washers, a nut and a spanner. 
It hangs on a hook in the garage and has been doing it's job faultlessly for over 35 years


----------



## Tozguy (Mar 23, 2018)

Cooter, linkie no workie.

Mal, very nice work, must have been fun to make and be a pleasure to use it.

Go figure, 72 years old and never heard of Riv-nuts (or forgot that I knew about them) so I looked them up.
http://www.aimfasteners.com/rivnut.html#.WrTNRWYZNAY


----------



## ACHiPo (Mar 23, 2018)

New to me as well


----------



## Bob Korves (Mar 23, 2018)

Note all the different styles in the link that tozguy supplied.  I do not think that all types are pictured, and they are all quite different in usage and have multiple installation recommendations.  If you want thread inserts, it pays to do your homework.  That is just one supplier of many, making different products.  Many of them can be installed with fairly simple shop made tooling.


----------



## malmac (Mar 23, 2018)

Cooter Brown said:


> You are making this way more difficult than it need to be. I install riv nuts with a piece of flat bar with a hole in it, a screw with a few nuts on it, and an electric impact gun. This is how they did it at roush industries when I was working there



Yeah I do realise that it is way complicated - but hey this way I get to play in the workshop, use my TIG welder, milling Machine and lathe - how much more fun can a boy have? Well keep it clean!!!!


----------



## malmac (Mar 23, 2018)

Z2V said:


> Malmac
> While I already have three or four rivnut tools I really like your idea. I’d like to make one of my own if you don’t mind. It looks like it makes it easier to hold the nut insert straight and true while setting it.



Well we will see how well it works when it is finished - that will be the acid test.


----------



## roadie33 (Mar 25, 2018)

There is nothing like making something for your own use.

I myself just bought one of these from HF and picked up some different sized inserts on Amazon.
https://www.harborfreight.com/45-piece-threaded-insert-riveter-kit-1210.html 
Worked great. I spent more on the inserts than I did for the tool.
Used them when I put together my sand blast cabinet instead of the bolts and nuts that came with it.


----------



## malmac (Mar 25, 2018)

roadie33 said:


> There is nothing like making something for your own use.
> 
> I myself just bought one of these from HF and picked up some different sized inserts on Amazon.
> https://www.harborfreight.com/45-piece-threaded-insert-riveter-kit-1210.html
> ...


I am sure your tool was cheaper and may well work better than what I have constructed - we all make choices.


----------



## malmac (Mar 25, 2018)

Well today moved along with the project. Just need to decide how I will attach a handle to the centre shaft. The bottom image is of the clamping holder I machined up to hold the 10mm riv-nut adapter while I cut the slot in the end on the milling machine.


----------



## malmac (Apr 15, 2018)

Well it looked OK but worked very poorly. I have considered my fundamental mistake was using a right hand thread - so here is the first stages of the next generation which will be using a left hand thread - same 1mm pitch with a 22mm diameter. It was good cutting the LH tread using HSS hand ground cutters. Good experience and very happy with the smoothness of the interface.


----------



## malmac (Apr 17, 2018)

Well got the 6mm version of my riv-nut tool operational today. The critical success point was realising I needed a LH thread - the steel riv-nuts still require a lot of grunt even in the 6mm size - so not sure what to do about the 8mm and 10mm sizes. Learnt lots of things doing this project even though it would have been cheaper to just buy one. Though at least if I was to buy one now I would be looking carefully at the design before parting with the cash.

Mal


----------



## Ray C (Apr 17, 2018)

malmac said:


> ....Learnt lots of things doing this project even though it would have been cheaper to just buy one. Though at least if I was to buy one now I would be looking carefully at the design before parting with the cash.
> 
> Mal
> View attachment 265326



Allright Mal, you need to repeat the Hobby-Machinist's creed 10 times every morning.  Here it is in case you forgot...

"I shall never purchase an item if I can can make one at greater cost and significant expenditure of time".

BTW:  In the States, these are commonly called Pem Nuts.   There are so many applications and configurations, I would guess that each insertion tool is a custom item.   https://www.pemnet.com/design_info/animation-library/pennengineering-animation-library-nuts/

Good job.  Carry on...

Ray


----------



## ch2co (Apr 17, 2018)

When I first saw this post, my peabrain translated riv-nut  to “pop rivet” and I couldn’t believe someone would go to this much effort for a pop rivet installer. Then I saw your final photo I says to my brain, “you dummy, riv-NUT is not a pop rivet”!!. In view of this revelation I now admire your work Mal. Very fine indeed and well worth the effort and very well implemented. 

CHuck, the guy with a faulty processor in his ancient old noggin.


----------



## malmac (Apr 17, 2018)

Ray C said:


> Allright Mal, you need to repeat the Hobby-Machinist's creed 10 times every morning.  Here it is in case you forgot...
> 
> "I shall never purchase an item if I can can make one at greater cost and significant expenditure of time".
> 
> ...



I have the oath now laminated in my workshop and a copy on the fridge so my wife understands why I am doing illogical things out back.

Thanks for the links, always good to know there are different options - some very interesting little critters in that lot.

Thanks Ray.


----------



## malmac (Apr 17, 2018)

ch2co said:


> When I first saw this post, my peabrain translated riv-nut  to “pop rivet” and I couldn’t believe someone would go to this much effort for a pop rivet installer. Then I saw your final photo I says to my brain, “you dummy, riv-NUT is not a pop rivet”!!. In view of this revelation I now admire your work Mal. Very fine indeed and well worth the effort and very well implemented.
> 
> CHuck, the guy with a faulty processor in his ancient old noggin.



Chuck, I cant believe I spent so much time making a tool I could have bought for $50 - though I learnt lots of things - using the lathe, mill and TIG. I had all the material as offcuts from previous projects, so mostly it was time and electricity to run the beasts.

Last year I bought a Colchester lathe and it is still a thrill to have a DRO and a fair swag of tooling - so I can make things given the time and inclination.

Don't worry about the processor, faulty means it still works to some degree - there are worse options.

Regards


Mal


----------



## ch2co (Apr 18, 2018)

Mel
Thanks for the pep talk, the ol noggin isn’t always a slowfunctioning processor, just every now and then I find some part if it napping. 

Your riv-nut installation wrench isn’t something you can buy for $50, it’s a much more valuable learning experience. When we get started in this “hobby” making and modifying parts and tools that we will end up using, is the best thing that we can do for our own education. Then when we need to actually make a precision part we already have a hands-on knowledge base to work from. Keep it up, and keep us in the loop. 

CHuck the grumpy old guy


----------



## malmac (Apr 18, 2018)

Chuck - everything you say is right on.


I rebuilt my son's BMW engine a year or so ago - here I had to machine a part to ensure the end float on the crankshaft was correctly centred.  Had to machine up a quite complicated holding plate and then of course sort out the run out on the four jaw. From memory took me a few hours and quite a bit of perseverance. The good news is that the engine is still purring along after it's rebuild. New crank, pistons, bearings etc. My bike is next but just can't seem to clear the work bench of other smaller more urgent and to some extent less important projects.

But hopefully can get onto it soon.

Mal


----------



## Boswell (Apr 18, 2018)

malmac said:


> just can't seem to clear the work bench of other smaller more urgent and to some extent less important projects.



It is much better to have a queue of projects than the other way around. And by that measure I am doing fantastic


----------



## malmac (Apr 18, 2018)

Never thought of it that way. Boom times in my workshop if you put it that way.

Mal


----------

